# Sight/stabilizer mod for a cobra



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Hey guys, This Isn't a mod as much as an addition. Picked up a cobra about a year ago because it was on sale really cheap and never really planned on shooting it. So I came up with this. It is now a very accurate and great shooting slingshot.

The sight/stabilizer that it comes with is basically useless, this is a simple way to give you a fully adjustable sight and an actual stabilizer.

Very simple to do. As long as you have a drill. Some round stock and a thread tap and corresponding bolt you should be set. It by no means has to be machined.

I put a marksman arm brace on there because the Barnett one is horrible, next I want to learn how to weave paracord and make a paracord arm brace.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Ok, can you design one for this frame? I've been kicking around ideas, but haven't been able to get it together.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

treeman said:


> Ok, can you design one for this frame? I've been kicking around ideas, but haven't been able to get it together.


This is the first slingshot I've ever put a sight on as I shoot instinctive. But I can imagine it would be hard to put a sight on something with such wide forks, because your reference point would be between the forks? Depending on how you shoot.

But there is always a way.......sometime it just takes longer to find it.

Almost would need something that would drop down and swing out off the way. Kinda like a trumark 
Although.....with ott you might be able to get away with something coming down off the top fork without getting hit...????????


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

@Island made - here is a tutorial from Slinging.org.

http://slinging.org/forum/YaBB.pl?num=1366011861


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Blue Raja said:


> @Island made - here is a tutorial from Slinging.org.
> http://slinging.org/forum/YaBB.pl?num=1366011861


Awesome! Thank you.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great design


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Island made said:


> treeman said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, can you design one for this frame? I've been kicking around ideas, but haven't been able to get it together.
> ...


I've been using a small strip of tape on the right fork as a reference point. It's ok, but I can't help but think here's a better way. I'm always tinkering with this thing. So much fun!!!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

treeman said:


> Island made said:
> 
> 
> > treeman said:
> ...


You'll get it!! That's the fun of all this.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Really cool design! I've always liked the look of those curved forks Barnett makes. Seems like you're turning it into a real shooter.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a tough looking shooter right there. I thought about extending the forks on one. 
So the arm rest really bad??


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> That's a tough looking shooter right there. I thought about extending the forks on one.
> So the arm rest really bad??


I should have specified....the only bad part (besides from the original bands) is the arm rest cross piece, it's just to small for my big arm and feels like really cheep plastic rather than a soft rubber. Which is weird because the rest of the sling feels really good and solid.

It is probably the easiest commercial slingshot to modify due to the build construction


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Solidly engineered, looks great!


----------

